

I will miss the 'Douglas Crockford of browsers' - callum85
http://christianheilmann.com/2013/02/13/i-will-miss-the-douglas-crockford-of-browsers/

======
tadfisher
Perhaps there is room for a new rendering engine, one not intended for use by
the end-user but by developers. It could be free of prefixes and politics, and
simply implement W3C standards to the letter. Anything written for this dev-
browser would then become a test case for the other browsers to follow.

